# Comment paramétrer Thunderbird



## asmforever (18 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

Je n'arrive pas a paramétrer Thunderbird, je vais dans préférence réseau mais je touve pas où est marqué le nom de mon serveur ??


----------



## gregor.samsa (21 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Le paramétrage de Tb se réalise à partir du menu Outils > Paramètres des comptes. Il faut ensuite cliquer sur "ajouter un compte". A partir de là, il va te demander quel type de compte tu veux créer (Pop, Imap, news...) ainsi que les différents paramètres. Ceux-ci dépendent de ton FAI ou de ton fournisseur de boîte mail, chez qui es-tu ?

Sinon, au premier démarrage de Tb, il te propose normalement la création d'un compte.


----------



## gregor.samsa (21 Septembre 2005)

Des explications plus précises et des copies d'écran ici :

http://www.arobase.org/thunderbird/th-pp-01.htm


----------



## asmforever (25 Novembre 2005)

J'ai comme fournisseur d'accés : Télé2, mais ma boîte mail est chez : Yahoo
Comment faire ?


----------



## geoffrey (25 Novembre 2005)

tu prend l'adresse pop de yahoo et l'adresse smtp de tele2...

pour yahoo, faut d'abord activer l'adresse pop (ca se passe sur leur site)


----------

